# Ubuntu 7.10 via Fusion, et VMware Tools.



## divoli (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,



Je suis sur MacBook Pro, OS 10.4.10 et j'ai une licence de VMware Fusion (version 1.1). J'en profite pour d&#233;couvrir les distrib. Linux.   

J'ai install&#233; Ubuntu 7.10 via le cdlive (je ne pr&#233;f&#232;re pas t&#233;l&#233;charger les VM "toutes faites" que l'on trouve sur le site de VMware).   

L'installation s'est faite correctement, et j'ai pu faire les diff&#233;rents r&#233;glages (r&#233;solution de l'&#233;cran, langue, etc...).   

Si ce n'est que je n'arrive pas &#224; faire l'installation des VMware Tools. J'ai un disque virtuel qui se cr&#233;&#233; sur le bureau, et j'ai install&#233; les linux headers. Mais apr&#232;s je ne sais plus quoi faire.   

J'ai fait des recherches sur le net, mais avec les lignes de commandes indiqu&#233;es je n'arrive &#224; rien.   


Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...   


Merci.


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Novembre 2007)

passé la date d'expiration de la license de démo, j'ai tout effacé donc je ne peux plus trop t'aider précisément mais j'avais installé exactement la même chose et trouvé ça très simple : je pense que c'était dans l'aide de Fusion que tout est indiqué, tu suis et ça marche du premier coup !


----------



## divoli (5 Novembre 2007)

Ben avec Windows, oui c'est facile. Avec Linux, je n'arrive à rien...


----------



## florentmair (13 Novembre 2007)

Dans mon cas avec une DEbian je n'ai pas rencontré de soucis.

j'ai installé les headers, puis lancer l'installation des outils VM.
Cela m'a monté sous la debian un cdrom avec les 2 package le rpm et le tar.gz
J'ai pris le tar.gz, décompressez et lancer l'automate perl.

tu suis les instructions, dans mon cas j'ai été amené a faire un lien de /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6...... Mais ce n'est pas indispensable...

Après la dizaine de questions, la compile se passe bien


----------



## Kounkountchek (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir, moi aussi j'ai installé Ubuntu via vmware, et j'ai voulu installer les vmware tools.
Je crois que l'installaion s'est faite (mais je ne sais pas comment vérifier à part que vmware ne me demande plus d'installer ses outils), par contre je ne peux toujours pas activer les "effets visuels" (systeme/preferences/apparence/effets visuels), j'ai un message d'erreur:"Desktop effects could not be enabled" sans autre explication...


----------



## SoundSquare (15 Décembre 2007)

rien de plus normal, l'accélération 3D n'est prise en charge que sous Windows. 
si tu veux profiter des effets XGL/compiz il faut installer Ubuntu en natif, pas dans une VM.


----------

